# BOI Cheques



## Glittergal (11 Dec 2006)

Does anyone know if this is right?

I get paid by BOI Cheque and I usually bank with EBS but they were taking 8 days to clear from the time I lodged the cheque so I switched to BOI and opened an account with them last Monday. I got my pin number in the post on Wednesday but no sign of the card, the girl who took my details last Monday told me everything would be posted out. Anyway I rang them this morning and was told to go in and collect it with the pin number I got. 

Anyway I asked how long it takes for a Bank of Ireland cheque to clear if I lodge it when I collect my card and they told me it takes 5 working days to clear their own cheque, I thought this would clear straight away. 

I am so annoyed if I knew that I would never have moved bank.


----------



## Vanilla (11 Dec 2006)

Double check- I bank with them and Bank of Ireland own cheques take 3 working days to clear, all other banks take 5 working days.


----------



## MugsGame (11 Dec 2006)

I know this doesn't help your situation, but AIB give value for all Irish cheques immediately, though they reserve the right to reverse the credit should the cheque bounce.


----------



## Towger (11 Dec 2006)

You can get immediate value for salary cheques, but they need to get a flag against your account. I had this problem as the staff in by BOI branch are clueless. I the end I had someone else within BOI ring my branch to tell them what buttons to press!!! 

BTW The EBS is not part of the clearing system, so they take your cheques down to the local AIB branch, thus the delay.


----------



## Glittergal (11 Dec 2006)

Thanks a mil, 

How do I go about getting a flag against my account and how soon can I ask for this to be done?


----------



## DirtyH2O (11 Dec 2006)

Towger said:


> BTW The EBS is not part of the clearing system, so they take your cheques down to the local AIB branch, thus the delay.


 
I've lodged an awful lot of cheques to my EBS account over the last few years and it has taken Ulster Bank about 5 days to return them each time, i.e. I lodge and it goes to UB on the same day, they don't return the money until the same day the following week or even the day after. The EBS staff have no idea why they do this - at least I get 20% of the value of the cheque made available to cover DD and the like each day.

I've been in BOI clearing centre in Cabinteely when I worked for them and they definitely clear on the same day they receive it.
It's a nice earner in my opinion.
To get cleared funds the instance you lodge a cheque is usually made available for higher rated customers - all apprentice solicitors should get this for example or did when they were less of them. You can ask at least.


----------



## Glittergal (11 Dec 2006)

Thanks guys all your info really appreciated. 

Does anyone know if you can set up an auto clear on this as its a wages cheque? If so how do go about doing this and does anyone know how long it takes. 

Yeah with EBS, I would lodge a cheque for example today and I wouldnt be able to withdraw until the following Wednesday. It takes 6 working days and does not include the day you lodge the cheque or the 6th day so 8 days from the time you lodge to the time you can withdraw.


----------

